# Can anyone identify this scat?



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Black crappie poo for sure . Honestly tho, hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BilltheBaitCaster said:


> View attachment 359247


What did you eat?????


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

On a serious note...that's bigfoot shlt.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Deer that has been eating a lot of soft greens. Deer when eating more rough forage will be little balls.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Black bear....


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

That is a whitetail for sure


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

That is female bigfoot poo guaranteed forsure


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Me I couldn't make it to the restroom!


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

It is hard to tell without compearing it to something else size wise . But like others said could be deer .


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

DEER


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

My bad.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Deer


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Yakphisher said:


> Deer


Agree, deer eating soft greens.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

you usually can tell what they are eating by taking a taste. It will tell you what plants or fruits they are eating this time of year. If it tastes like meat, definitely BigFoot.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I have seen enough cougar and bear scats living in WV and its easily to tell them apart.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

guppygill said:


> you usually can tell what they are eating by taking a taste. It will tell you what plants or fruits they are eating this time of year. If it tastes like meat, definitely BigFoot.


Poop Weasel! LOL


----------



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> I have seen enough cougar and bear scats living in WV and its easily to tell them apart.


Thank you for all who responded: I will go with deer, although based off my limited research I thought (hoping) it was black bear. 

Next time I come across random scat, I will use something for scale.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

BilltheBaitCaster said:


> Thank you for all who responded: I will go with deer, although based off my limited research I thought (hoping) it was black bear.
> 
> Next time I come across random scat, I will use something for scale.


A few years ago I saw the same scat, first thought bear until I looked it up. Not all deer poop looks the same.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL that there is a healthy dump by someone/something that's Vegan.
No paper wipe, just a drop and go. Puzzle ?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

What did it taste like?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, you guys really know your chit!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Darryls..


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

or his other brother darryl !!!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bank Sowl poop


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

That was me I grab the wrong leaf and mistakenly use a poison ivy leaf to clean up now I've got a VERY BAD RASH and need to see the Doctor.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Scat?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

meisjedog said:


> Scat?
> View attachment 364865


chicken liver


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

BilltheBaitCaster said:


> View attachment 359247


Great for gardening, grab a handful and plant it indoors and wait to see what "surprise" you get next season..


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I'm certain....it ain't mine. However, there's probably some suspicious candidates on this forum, trying to spook you off a good spot.


----------

